# Safe Parking at Toledo Amtrak Station?



## Northern (Oct 30, 2012)

Over Thanksgiving I will be boarding the Capitol at Toledo for a one-week trip out east. From where I am in northern Michigan it will be most convenient to drive to Toledo and leave my car at the station. I understand there is no security at the parking lot on Emerald Avenue (Martin Luther King Plaza). The only thing Amtrak tells me is, "Park At Your Own Risk." Not encouraging. I don't drive a BMW, but nonetheless would hope to find my vehicle intact upon returning.

Has anyone on this forum had experience (good or bad) with long-term parking at the Toledo station?

One alternative is to use Greyhound into Toledo and try for a cab to the train station. Considering the time of day (10pm going, 5am returning), I'm not sure I want to get into those hassles, and I suppose one should expect to pay dearly for that short trip from bus to train..

Any input will be appreciated.


----------



## JeffW (Oct 30, 2012)

If you have your tickets to leave Toledo, you can actually take an Amtrak Throughway Bus from Ann Arbor, Detroit or one of those cities. The bus arrives in Toledo around a half hour before the Cap leaves (around 10:30pm). I don't know if it is too late to get a bus ticket? Depending on where you leave, this might be more convenient?

From when I lived in that part of Ohio, I didn't have any problems at Toledo, though everyone seems a bit scared of it. I never parked there for more than a day or two, but never had a problem, and never saw anything scary, but that was also a decade ago. It would be worth hearing what others might suggest...


----------



## lmctrouble (Oct 30, 2012)

I parked there for almost two weeks this past summer and didn't have any problems. Just remember to park in the lot across the street and not the one by the building which is short term parking.


----------



## PerRock (Nov 6, 2012)

I've parked there a couple of times for extended periods with no problems. The station is situated near a fairly busy NS facility so there seems to be a fairly constant flow of NS vehicles passing (I think there is an NS Police station right there as well) The station it's self is open over night & there are usually Toledo Police there while the station is open. Overall I feel it's pretty secure.

peter


----------



## SubwayNut (Nov 8, 2012)

To add to the NS police the last time I was there and stepped off from the Lake Shore Limited for some fresh air I noticed a NS cop doing his rounds walking the platform that the crew clearly knew judging from their conversation with him.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks for the remarks. I guess I'll risk parking there.

I've pulled up a satellite image of the station on Emerald Avenue..It will be on my right as I approach.

Someone mentioned the long term parking is across the street.

Is the long-term lot that triangular-shaped area just west of the circular gadget marked, "Childrens Park?"

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2012)

Also, is the access to the LT parking off Wade Street or Emerald?


----------



## GPSTraveler (Nov 10, 2012)

Hello.

Toledo is my "Home" station. I live in Columbus (about 2 hours away), so I HAVE to leave my car here. First of all, where ever you decide to leave your car, You don't have to worry about safety (well, its no worse than any other off street parking). I have left my car near the station TWICE now, and never had a problem. I also spoke to one of the ladies in the ticket office, and she told me they have never had any problems reported since she has been there.

The main issue is finding the correct parking spot in the correct place. I am not sure if the long term parking lot is finished or not..... But if you take a look at Google Earth, The brown circle labeled "children's park" right above the amtrak station (up the hill).... Look to the immediate left of that and you will see 2 parking lots..... There is a narrow one, right side (nearest circle), then a wide one on the left side (farther from circle). The wider one is the one where you are allowed to leave your car long term. I left my car in the spot at the bottom left hand corner of that wider lot, and all was well.

The first place to check is directly across the street from the station. On Google Earth, you will see a line of cars on the far side of the street. This is also an acceptable parking spot.

Probably the best thing to do, is to arrive earlier and speak to the ticket lady. She will let you know EXACTLY where to leave your car. Probably the new long term lot that I know nothing about.....


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks GPS. I'll talk to station people as you suggest. From the satellite image I counted parking spaces in the triagular lot immediately to the west of Children's Park. The number of spaces coincides with that Amtrak gives for long-term parking, and this lot looks like a new one from the air..


----------



## D.P. Roberts (May 12, 2015)

I'll be parking at Toledo next month, & I'm hoping that someone can give me an update on long-term parking there - a post earlier in this thread from 2012 indicates that they were working on constructing a new lot, & Google Earth still looks like a construction site in some places.

Is the long-term parking still located next to the Children's Park off of Dr. MLK Jr. Drive, or is it somewhere else now?


----------



## PerRock (May 12, 2015)

Long term parking is in the same place it's always been & is open.

peter


----------



## D.P. Roberts (May 13, 2015)

PerRock said:


> Long term parking is in the same place it's always been & is open.
> 
> peter


Thanks - I was confused when I read these:



GPSTraveler said:


> I am not sure if the long term parking lot is finished or not.....





Guest said:


> and this lot looks like a new one from the air..


...which made it sound like something had changed over the past few years & there was a new lot. Google Earth didn't show anything different than what was described above, so I couldn't figure out what was "new". As long as we're allowed to park in the triangle-shaped lot next to the Children's Park we'll be fine.


----------



## PerRock (May 13, 2015)

They repaved the lot, planted some shrubbery, installed some lights, and I believe a fence (it still has been a while since I was down there. Can't fully recall what exactly is new.

peter


----------

